# Cheeseburger's turn in the Cone of Shame!



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cute pics!! I love 'Cheeseburger'!! And Molson is just gorgeous!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

too funny!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't tell you how hard I laughed. I hope Cheeseburger's hot spot heals quickly, so he and Molson can have some great non-COS fun together!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the pics and the captions. We are currently dealing with a hot spot on the face as well. Must be the year for them.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha! Great pics and captions!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures again!!! I can't believe Cheeseburger is still in one piece. If he lived at our house, he would have certainly been dismembered by now......


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I laughed out loud at the picture with the caption "hellooo in there"!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I laughed out loud (at work!!) at these GREAT pics...and captions! SO funny!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Cheeseburger, but he does seem to like the cuz ball  Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These pics cracked me up. The pic of Cheeseburger and the coz was excellent.
I think that you are now going to have to do more "Adventures of Molson and Cheesburger". Who knows, you could even do a book where Cheeseburger gets up to no good and Molson has to show you it wasn't him but his naughty "brother".


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Great pictures again!!! I can't believe Cheeseburger is still in one piece. If he lived at our house, he would have certainly been dismembered by now......


lol, Molson is always under close supervision when Cheeseburger is out, but even still, he has made 2 holes in his body and already emptied his brains from his head and guts from 1 leg. :doh: CBG's hiding in the closet until I get a chance to perform some surgery!



C's Mom said:


> These pics cracked me up. The pic of Cheeseburger and the coz was excellent.
> I think that you are now going to have to do more "Adventures of Molson and Cheesburger". Who knows, you could even do a book where Cheeseburger gets up to no good and Molson has to show you it wasn't him but his naughty "brother".


Hmmm... :scratchch That gives me an idea! Give me a few weeks and I'll see what I can do! hahaha


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> lol, Molson is always under close supervision when Cheeseburger is out, but even still, he has made 2 holes in his body and already emptied his brains from his head and guts from 1 leg. :doh: CBG's hiding in the closet until I get a chance to perform some surgery!


OMG too funny!!!! I can't imagine Molson doing that...he always looks like the perfect gentleman!!! I can relate...none of our stuffies have any brains either....or eyes, noses, ears, etc.

Molson needs a "real" brother or sister!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to agree, you're pretty darn funny! those had me laughing out loud (thank goodness I am alone - as I think my husband worries about me sometimes!).
And even though cheeseburger is very cute, Molson steals the show (again!!)
Kim


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL too cute. Love the name too!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha - I hope Cheeseburger feels better soon. He sure looks like he's making the most of it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

HA! Totally hilarious.

I have to tell you, I read the thread title, and I was like, okay, have I missed that her dog is named Cheeseburger??? 

:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am laughing SO HARD right now..... were you a little bored today Steph?


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL, great story line... 
I think we have Cheesburgers brother, as we adopted him for a small fee from IKEA as well...
When we first got him, our 2 weren't too sure about him keeping their distance and then slowly circled him and did all the sniffing to check him out, including the butt check... 
Wish I had my camera with me it was hilarious to watch them....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Molson has a very cute brother.Love 'cheeseburger's" name.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I have to agree, you're pretty darn funny!


Well... funny IS the last half of my first name!! :lol::lol::bowrofl:



soxOZ said:


> LOL, great story line...
> I think we have Cheesburgers brother, as we adopted him for a small fee from IKEA as well...
> When we first got him, our 2 weren't too sure about him keeping their distance and then slowly circled him and did all the sniffing to check him out, including the butt check...
> Wish I had my camera with me it was hilarious to watch them....


We have littermates!!! haha Molson did the butt sniff too, and oddly enough, Cheeseburger is the ONLY thing that he has humped since he was about 6 months old! :doh: He goes just berzerk when CB's out.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures and the captions! Hope you continue a storyline for us....Great entertainment!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Cheeseburger...I hope you are feeling better. Have a good weekend.:


----------

